# DH FR Rocky Mountain Switch Fox Marzocchi



## napoleon1 (28. August 2008)

Komponenten:
Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Switch in der Grösse M aus Easton Aluminium und mit 150mm Federweg
Federgabel: Marzocchi 66 mit 20mm Steckachse und 170mm Federweg. Wurde letztes Jahr neu gekauft.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4 Wurde auch letztes Jarhr neu as das Bike gebaut. 
Kurbel: Race Face, ich gebe euch die beiden original Kettenblätter mit. Außerdem ist ein Shimano Deore Umwerfer dabei und die Speziellen Halterrungen damit er auch an den Rahmen passt.  
Kettenführung: Nicht wie auf den Bildern, sondern eine schaltbare Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung
Pedale: Wellgo mit extra verdichteten Lagern
Lenker: Truvativ Oversized
Vorbau: Tittec El Norte
Griffe: Odi Ruffian Lock-on
Vordere Bremse: Shimano Deore, mit neuen Belägen, funktionier einwandfrei. Mit Hope Floating Disc Rotor in 203mm Grösse für mehr Bremskraft und bessere Hitzebeständigkeit (Diesen Sommer neu gekauft)
Hintere Bremse: Avid Juicy 7, mit edlem Straitline mit nachrüsteten Hebel, und neuer Hope/Goodridge (kommt beides aus der gleichen Fabrik) Bremsleitungen, und mit nagelneuen Belägen. Funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Mit 203mm Hope Bremsscheibe. 
Laufräder: Atomlab Felgen mit Atomlab Naben, Super solide, Hinten mit einer Steckachse die den Schnellspanner ersetzten für mehr Steifigkeit. 
Schläuche: Maxxis Downhill
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller DH, Dual-Ply Hinten 2,5 und Vorne 2,7. Beide in der Maxxpro 60a Mischung.
Satelstütze: Rocky Mountain
Sattel: SDG Bell Air. Auch neu diesen Sommer


Link
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320292400216&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCAE:1123


----------



## napoleon1 (7. September 2008)

UPDATE:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320296533483

Das Angebot endet heute also schlagt zu! Ich wollte den Preis auf 1700 senkten aber es ist nicht mehr möglich Veränderungen zu machen. Also schlagt mir einen Preis vor! Das Bike muss einen neuen Besitzer finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

